# Judgment Journey Coming in October***UPDATE!***



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a very graphic depiction of what life on earth will be like,immediately after Jesus returns to take His people home.

You can read about it here: www.faithlagrange.org

As I posted on the "Encouragement" forum,God has answered prayers and my wife and I are giving our marriage another try. I thank my brothers and sisters here on Woody's for all the prayers and encouragement - you are the best!
I won't be around much,as I plan to jump back in church with both feet and not spend so much time on this computer.

God is GOOD - all the time!


----------



## earl (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope all turns out well for you Dave .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> It's a very graphic depiction of what life on earth will be like,immediately after Jesus returns to take His people home.
> 
> You can read about it here: www.faithlagrange.org
> 
> ...




Good Deal, Dave,  's for you & the missus!


----------



## SPITCAN (Aug 2, 2010)

I went to this a couple of years ago. Very well done....a huge amount of effort and time goes into this. Extremely realistic!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 2, 2010)

SPITCAN said:


> Extremely realistic!



How so?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 2, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How so?




ham...this topic has been discussed several times every year that dave has helped out with it.

If you're truly interested...search the prior threads and visit the website.  

If not....move on.


Dave...didn't know things were going that badly for you.  Prayers sent for you, your family and this event.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 2, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> ham...this topic has been discussed several times every year that dave has helped out with it.
> 
> If you're truly interested...search the prior threads and visit the website.
> 
> If not....move on.



Okay then give me a link because it's not a familiar topic for me.  Otherwise Spitcan has the floor, Mr Senator.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 2, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Okay then give me a link because it's not a familiar topic for me.  Otherwise Spitcan has the floor, Mr Senator.



figured...you didn't even read the first post.

quit trolling.


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I think we all can agree on something...... 

That's fantastic news Dave, really hope it all works out for you and the wife


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Well I think we all can agree on something......
> 
> That's fantastic news Dave, really hope it all works out for you and the wife



Definitely.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> figured...you didn't even read the first post.



Of course I did.  How else would I know what spitcan was referring to?  At any rate my question was not directed to the OP.   The link provided there doesn't provide any pictures that I could see so I asked spitcan about it.  Chill, okay?


----------



## SPITCAN (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, for those that believe in the rapture and what the end of times will be like I felt that it is depicted pretty well. Imho, I believe in pre rapture so I don't expect to actually see it but I do know how the story ends and it's all good. For those who have not been to "Judgement Journey" should go. Like I said in my original post, alot of people from this church really put alot into this.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 3, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Of course I did.  How else would I know what spitcan was referring to?  At any rate my question was not directed to the OP.   The link provided there doesn't provide any pictures that I could see so I asked spitcan about it.  Chill, okay?



I'm chill...just know that your response was nothing more than a poke at this ministry and the coming judgement in general.  I have no problem with the fact that you don't agree with it.  If you look at past threads, you'll see my opinions as well.

However, this thread is not the thread to do it in.  CD was not asking for your opinions on the JJ and your post shows the level to which you'll stoop to try and prove your point of view.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

SPITCAN said:


> Well, for those that believe in the rapture and what the end of times will be like I felt that it is depicted pretty well. Imho, I believe in pre rapture so I don't expect to actually see it but I do know how the story ends and it's all good. For those who have not been to "Judgement Journey" should go. Like I said in my original post, alot of people from this church really put alot into this.



Gotcha, thanks.  Never heard of the pre-rapture.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm chill...just know that your response was nothing more than a poke at this ministry and the coming judgement in general.  I have no problem with the fact that you don't agree with it.  If you look at past threads, you'll see my opinions as well.
> 
> However, this thread is not the thread to do it in.  CD was not asking for your opinions on the JJ and your post shows the level to which you'll stoop to try and prove your point of view.



Tell me how you really feel.  By the way I got my question answered above.  Your involvement was not necessary.


----------



## SPITCAN (Aug 3, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Gotcha, thanks.  Never heard of the pre-rapture.



Pre tribulation rapture to clarify...sorry.


----------



## jason4445 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am familiar with this church and have attended an occasional service cause a few of our friends went there.  The requests that we go was to observe their kids in a program, or because the wife of one was going to sing and once you got past the usual Baptist stuff, they were nice services.  However the invitations mainly were a veiled attempt for us to join their fundamentalist beliefs so was could join them in heaven.

But when this Satan thing came around every year they got rather graciously aggressive that we go and bring our young children.  Finally I graciously told them that we wished our children to accept Jesus positive way because of his love and redemption for them, not through negativity, terror and fear.

They do indeed put a huge effort into this, and my friends were all involved, but I wish their efforts tried to bring forth people to Jesus through  love, and not fear.


----------



## creation's_cause (Aug 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> It's a very graphic depiction of what life on earth will be like,immediately after Jesus returns to take His people home.
> 
> You can read about it here: www.faithlagrange.org
> 
> ...



Yes He is!  Sounds like some great decisions being made in your family CD...God Bless you as you serve in your church!!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 3, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> As I posted on the "Ecouragement" forum,God has answered prayers and my wife and I are giving our marriage another try. I thank my brothers and sisters here on Woody's for all the prayers and encouragement - you are the best!



Keep on keepin' on my friend!
Marriage is quite the journey.  Enjoy every moment together, as time is often too short.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 4, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> I am familiar with this church and have attended an occasional service cause a few of our friends went there.  The requests that we go was to observe their kids in a program, or because the wife of one was going to sing and once you got past the usual Baptist stuff, they were nice services.  However the invitations mainly were a veiled attempt for us to join their fundamentalist beliefs so was could join them in heaven.
> 
> But when this Satan thing came around every year they got rather graciously aggressive that we go and bring our young children.  Finally I graciously told them that we wished our children to accept Jesus positive way because of his love and redemption for them, not through negativity, terror and fear.
> 
> They do indeed put a huge effort into this, and my friends were all involved, but I wish their efforts tried to bring forth people to Jesus through  love, and not fear.



 Judgment Journey IS about the love of Christ. Only those who reject Jesus and that love have anything to fear. 

Does your church preach about h e l l ? Does it teach about what eternity separated from God will be like? "Feelgood" churches are NOT doing God's will. This "satan thing," as you call it, is not for fun. It is for one purpose and one purpose only,and that is to lead people to Christ. Have you led anybody there?


----------



## jason4445 (Aug 4, 2010)

No, none of the churches I ever attended preached he!! and if they did I would have not been a member for long.  Also none ever mentioned anything about Revelation.  They did not have to - preaching about Jesus's love was enough. 

These churches I belonged to over 30 years were a First Methodist, First Presbyterian, a smaller more conservative Presbyterian, Lutheran, and Episcopal.  And if you asked a minister of one of these churches about Revelation specifically his reply would be that yes it is in the Bible, but we don't concern ourselves with it - we do our best to become good Christians in the present, that is enough and don't worry about something that might or might not happen at some point in time that no one knows. In fact I attended many services in a First Baptist and I sure they did the he!!, and second coming thing, but they did not mention it while I was there.  And the greatest church population of Christians - the Catholics - never preach it either.  The only ones that do are the Fundamentalist Churches and that is the whole part and parcel of their theology - He!! and fear.

The only purpose of the Judgment Journey is to scare people into, at least for the moments afterward, into accepting Christ.  And I suspect that at the end you will find three things.  A plate for donations, a few preachers to save souls and some sort of list/book to write names in so after all is said and done it can be announced how much money was raised, how many came, and how many souls were  saved.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 4, 2010)

Letting young children attend such fearmongering is abuse, IMO.

What adults want to do, fine and dandy.  Don't scar a child.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 5, 2010)

20,319 walked the trail. 6,127 made a profession of faith in Jesus Christ as their Savior!

What a blessing for me - to be a small part of such a ministry! I worked in the "homeless" scene - easy for me,with my past experience.

Many youth pastors bring their flock to experience this journey.It has opened many eyes and hearts! I think because it's done in October,many come expecting a "haunted house" type of experience. Boy, are _they_ surprised!


----------



## messenger (Nov 7, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> No, none of the churches I ever attended preached he!! and if they did I would have not been a member for long.  Also none ever mentioned anything about Revelation.  They did not have to - preaching about Jesus's love was enough.
> 
> These churches I belonged to over 30 years were a First Methodist, First Presbyterian, a smaller more conservative Presbyterian, Lutheran, and Episcopal.  And if you asked a minister of one of these churches about Revelation specifically his reply would be that yes it is in the Bible, but we don't concern ourselves with it - we do our best to become good Christians in the present, that is enough and don't worry about something that might or might not happen at some point in time that no one knows. In fact I attended many services in a First Baptist and I sure they did the he!!, and second coming thing, but they did not mention it while I was there.  And the greatest church population of Christians - the Catholics - never preach it either.  The only ones that do are the Fundamentalist Churches and that is the whole part and parcel of their theology - He!! and fear.
> 
> The only purpose of the Judgment Journey is to scare people into, at least for the moments afterward, into accepting Christ.  And I suspect that at the end you will find three things.  A plate for donations, a few preachers to save souls and some sort of list/book to write names in so after all is said and done it can be announced how much money was raised, how many came, and how many souls were  saved.



There will be no preacers saving anybody. The saving will be done by Jesus Christ himself. 
I would ask you this Question? Jesus and his love is in the Bible and you seem to believe this am I correct? Heaven is in the Bible and you seem to believe this am I correct?
Then how if He-- is in the Bible can it be disregared?

There are many parts of the Bible I do not understand but i do not and will not disregard them. I have to take the whole Bible from start to end as being just the way it is.

If souls will be lead to Jesus  through this event then why should the event be judged? Possibly because of misunderstanding.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 7, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> 20,319 walked the trail. 6,127 made a profession of faith in Jesus Christ as their Savior!
> 
> What a blessing for me - to be a small part of such a ministry! I worked in the "homeless" scene - easy for me,with my past experience.
> 
> Many youth pastors bring their flock to experience this journey.It has opened many eyes and hearts! I think because it's done in October,many come expecting a "haunted house" type of experience. Boy, are _they_ surprised!




Praise the Lord


----------



## speedcop (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm just glad your marriage is doing better


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 8, 2010)

Dave I am so glad that you and your wife is working out your your marriage. It takes a lot of prayer and faith for two people to live togather for a lifetime but that is exactly what God wants and expects. 

I have been married 45 years and sometimes it hasn't been easy. In the past 10 years my wife and I have found that we need each other more than we could have even managed.

A mans family should come second to only God and his will. I pray that you and your wife live a life of fullfillment for many many years to come.

To many times we take marriage to lightly. God bless you and your family.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 8, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Praise the Lord





speedcop said:


> i'm just glad your marriage is doing better





thedeacon said:


> Dave I am so glad that you and your wife is working out your your marriage. It takes a lot of prayer and faith for two people to live togather for a lifetime but that is exactly what God wants and expects.
> 
> I have been married 45 years and sometimes it hasn't been easy. In the past 10 years my wife and I have found that we need each other more than we could have even managed.
> 
> ...



Thank you,brothers!

My marriage still is like a rollercoaster - the financial strain with me being unable to find a steady job is taking its toll.Not much demand for 58 year olds!


----------

